# Good quality 9mm carry ammo?



## XD40Colorado (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey guys,

I was thinking about going with the vaunted Speer Gold Dot 124gr +P; if NYPD uses it, it's definitely good enough for me. Problem is, it's so damn expensive! After taxes, it's like $1.05 per round. I was maybe thinking of going with Golden Saber (bonded) 124gr +P. Does anyone have any experience with that ammo, or any other suggestions? Let me know, I'd love to hear 'em!

Thanks


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

SGAmmo.com | Family Owned and Operated, Stillwater Oklahoma
gun-deals.com - User-Submitted Gun & Ammunition Deals

Finding cheap, high quality Hollow-Point ammo is like searching for the Holy Grail. I am not a fan of the Golden Sabre because of the field tests that show the jacket separating from the bullet, and less desireable defensive effect. They do feed reliably, though.

This is my top list right now:
- Georgia Arms 147gr SPeer-tipped JHP, reloaded, standard pressure at $17-19/50rounds;
- PRVI Partizan 147gr JHP, new, standard pressure at $13-18/50 rounds;
- Federal 147gr Hi-Shok JHP, new standard pressure at $15-18/50 rounds;
- Winchester Ranger 124gr, new, T-Series +P RA9124TP at $27-29/50 rounds;
- Federal Hydra Shok 147 GR JHP, new, P9HS2G1 at $27-29/50 rounds;
- Georgia Arms 147gr Speer-Tipped JHP, New, +P at $23-25/50 rounds;
- USAammo 115gr JHP, new, standard pressure at $13-15/50 rounds.

Check Georgia Arms website for 124gr +P pricing.

I have a hard time justifying more than $25 a box of 50 HP ammo, so tend to stick with Federal Hi-Shok and PRVI and Ga Arms when available. Sometimes I can get good deals on the Hydra-Shock under $25 and the T-Series under $25 and I will buy.

Good Luck and be safe!


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Good quality SD ammo is pricey. There really isn't much to be done about it. Avoid plinking with it. 
Bullet performance and velocity to me, are secondary. Reliability is the number one issue. If it doesn't feed in your gun, all that velocity and expansion are a moot point. The less stallar bullet design that cycles is better than the super ultra wicked design that jams. The bad guy is not going to rag on you because you shot him with the less expensive ammo.
I have some Winchester Ranger 147s on hand. It's nice stuff, my CZ loves it. I don't carry my 9mm, but all of my handguns have quality SD on hand, should there be some weird one-off need.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

XD40Colorado said:


> Hey guys, . . . I was maybe thinking of going with Golden Saber (bonded) 124gr +P. Does anyone have any experience with that ammo, or any other suggestions? Let me know, I'd love to hear 'em! . . . Thanks


I've used various Rem Golden Saber loads for years. "This" Golden Saber 124 grain +P ammo is in two of my guns now.
My Beretta FS92 nightstand gun. I ran two "new" 124 Golden Saber +P boxes before replacing the "old" GS 147 grain standard. The gun has never had a failure to feed or a jam since new in 1992.
My CCW Sig P290 "pocket nine" I bought in March weighs 20 oz. empty. The first ammo through it was a box of the 124 grain +P Golden Saber. Yes, it "barks".

I have never had a jam or a failure to feed with Golden Saber. On the other hand, I have never shot any two-legged living object with any of the Golden Sabers. Or any other ammo.
You can find some "info" on the Web knocking Golden Saber. Examine how much data is provided. Take into consideration the source, and what (if any) axe grinding is taking place.

Way back when, I used Win. Black Talon. Until Win. pulled the politically incorrect stuff from the market. Man, I LOVED those whirling propeller blade "knives". :mrgreen:
Yes, I know about the twist in the rifling makes that a stupid is as stupid does statement that can't be true. I've kept my last full box in my gun safe. "BLACK TALON". Gotta love it.

If you really want a LOT of info about self-defense ammo, a great place to start is Firearms Tactical. :smt1099

FirearmsTactical.com - Web Site Index and Navigation Center


----------



## XD40Colorado (Jun 19, 2011)

Great info guys, thank you very much!

I have found some good prices on Winchester Ranger 124gr +P (bonded) and Remington Golden Saber 124gr +P (bonded). In my research, it looks like "bonding" helps the jacket adhere to core in the higher pressure +P conditions. I don't have any reason to justify it, but I feel like +P is going to be better for HD. Still high-energy, but the bonding and +P could help give a little extra penetration through a leather jacket or or other heavy clothing. 

Dan- 
How does the +P feel through your 92FS? Does it make the kick harder to control?


----------



## XD40Colorado (Jun 19, 2011)

Ok guys, I did my research, and found the terminal ballistics to be very impressive for the Ranger 9mm 124+P Ranger-T and Ranger 9mm 124+P bonded. Would it be safe to load 8 of each into my magazine? Or would that lead to jams? 

I was thinking of doing one T-series, then one bonded, etc. Just to get a good mix of thin clothing/denim penetration (T-series) and thicker barrier penetration (from bonded) if needed. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

XD40Colorado said:


> Dan - How does the +P feel through your 92FS? Does it make the kick harder to control?


No.

But, of course, I can't stop there. tumbleweed

Prices are current Midway USA. 
GS 147 grain regular, 990 fps, 349 ft-lbs, box of 25 is $29.49.
GS 124 grain regular, 1125 fps, 320 ft-lbs, box of 25 is $29.49.
GS 124 grain +P, 1180 fps, 384 ft-lbs, box of 25 is $31.49. *Available on sale right now for $19.99. *

For 124 grain, +P is 4.9% greater muzzle velocity, and 10.0% greater muzzle energy over "regular" load.

Put it all together, and the answer is +P in the 92 FS over "regular" is not noticeable to me. 
Ten percent is probably impossible for me to "detect" by feel especially when done on different days. 
Also, the heavy 92 FS has always seemed a "soft shooter". It weighs 32 oz. plus 16 9mm rounds to start.
My Sig P290 "barker" weighs 20 oz. plus 9 rounds to start. Really hard to "trick" Sir Isaac Newton by "much". :mrgreen:

Oh yeah, in answer to your original question:
_"How does the +P feel through your 92FS? Does it make the kick harder to control?"_ No. :smt1099


----------



## XD40Colorado (Jun 19, 2011)

Hah, excellent. Thank you. Lol.


----------

